# Je trompe mon mac...



## Mythe Errant (6 Novembre 2006)

Bonjour!

J'ai un mac depuis 2 ans. Et depuis 2 ans, j'utilise Safari. Question de principe. Les applications OSX sont forcément mieux... 

Et puis, hier, j'ai décidé d'essayer le famueux Firefox. Juste pour voir! Résultat, je range au placard Safari! Firefox est beaucoup plus rapide. Le travail par onglet est vraiment des plus pratiques!  Quant au design de l'application (ça compte beaucoup), c'est acceptable même si je préfère safari.

Point faible cependant, les flux RSS ne sont pas directement gérés par Firefox.Il faut passer par Google reader. Très bonne application par ailleurs.

Evidemment, Safari se fait vieux et nul doute qu'il va vite se rattraper  dans sa version 10.5.

Et vous quel navigateur utilisez-vous? J'ai entendu parlé de Shiira. Je ne sais pas ce qu'il vaut vraiment...

(pour la petite histoire, j'ai aussi délaissé iPhoto au profit d'iview média pro. Plus rapide, plus efficace, plus complet... en un mot, meilleur.)

Reste iTunes  et iMail auxquels je reste fidèle. Pour l'instant... 

Et vous quelles applications utilisez-vous à la place des grands classiques MacOsX...?


----------



## le_magi61 (6 Novembre 2006)

Mythe Errant a dit:


> Et puis, hier, j'ai décidé d'essayer le famueux Firefox. Juste pour voir! Résultat, je range au placard Safari! Firefox est beaucoup plus rapide. Le travail par onglet est vraiment des plus pratiques!  Quant au design de l'application



Bonjour, 
Tu es au courant qu'il y a des onglets dans safari? 

Sinon, en navigateur, j'utilise Safari, Firefox, Opera... suivant les sites, avec une préférence pour Safari


----------



## Mythe Errant (6 Novembre 2006)

pardon, je me suis mal exprim&#233;... Je voulais parler en fait de la navigation par onglet. Je crois pas qu'on puisse le faire avec Safari. Il faut r&#233;ouvrir une fen&#234;tre &#224; chaque fois non?


----------



## le_magi61 (6 Novembre 2006)

Il y a bien des onglets dans Safari : 
http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?path=Safari/2.0/fr/ibr44.html


----------



## Mythe Errant (6 Novembre 2006)

Merde! On en apprend tous les jours. Et dire que &#231;a fait deux ans que je l'avais sous les yeux! Merci.


----------



## HmJ (6 Novembre 2006)

Ouais, Safari c'est vraiment top ! Notamment sa gestion des flux RSS, avec indication des depeches que l'on a deja consultees  Malheureusement, Gmail n'est pas optimise avec lui, et quelques sites lui preferent Firefox. Dommage... Qu'est-ce que j'aimerais bien etre plus fidele


----------



## Macounette (6 Novembre 2006)

Safari, Camino, Firefox... je les utilise &#224; tour de r&#244;le, au gr&#233; des sites que je visite et des mises &#224; jour respectives. J'aime Firefox pour ses fonctionnalit&#233;s et surtout son syst&#232;me de add-on (Adblock : indispensable  ) mais je pr&#233;f&#232;re Camino pour sa rapidit&#233;. En ce moment je suis tr&#232;s Firefox...

Safari est tr&#232;s bien, notamment pour sa gestion de flux RSS. Mais depuis que j'ai d&#233;couvert Camino je ne l'utilise presque plus.


----------



## pascalformac (6 Novembre 2006)

Shiira en navigateur par d&#233;faut
( un safari sous anabolisant avec des options &#224; la firefox , le tout par d&#233;faut)
et aussi Safari , Firefox, Opera , parfois Camino ( sauf pour le flash)  et IE dans de tr&#232;s rares cas


----------



## Mythe Errant (6 Novembre 2006)

Macounette a dit:


> J'aime Firefox pour ses fonctionnalités et surtout son système de add-on (Adblock : indispensable  )



Super L'option Adlock plus! Si seulement, ça existait aussi pour la télé...


----------



## gwena (6 Novembre 2006)

faut arr&#233;ter avec la rapidit&#233; avec vos becanes &#224; plus de 1ghz et leur 512 de ram au moins sans compter l'adsl 1mo minimum il n'y a plus aucun crit&#232;re de rapidit&#233;... l'affichage quelque soit le navigateur est aussi rapide!

ne la refaites pas comme &#224; l'&#233;poque du pentium: "ou&#233; les pentium &#231;a m'affiche mes pages plus vite sur le web!"


----------



## Anonyme (6 Novembre 2006)

J'ai utilisé un moment firefox mais depuis peu certaines images ne s'affichent plus (dans ce forum en général) donc je me suis rabattue sur safari (car j'ai appris moi aussi qu'il y a avait des onglets).

Pareil pour iphoto : je l'ai viré car il s'ouvrait en même temps que j'allumais l'ordi et à chaque fois que je connectais ma CF à l'ordi. Or, mes photos je les importe directement sur le finder ... Donc iphoto à la poubelle.

Ce que je me demande c'est : est ce qu'il n'y a que Itunes pour la musique ? Parce que se logiciel ralentit tout ...


----------



## daffyb (6 Novembre 2006)

pour le RSS dans firefox il y a sage qui est pas mal


----------



## Romuald (6 Novembre 2006)

Sunrise Browser ! Plein de d&#233;fauts mais indispensable sur mon iMac 15". C'est presque du full screen, et grace au zoom 90%, j'arrive &#224; faire tenir dessus les pages qui sont toutes con&#231;ues pour des 17" et n'ai plus &#224; paginer en permanence de droite &#224; gauche.

Sinon d'accord pour iTunes, il devient vraiment lourd


----------



## Alycastre (6 Novembre 2006)

odré a dit:


> Pareil pour iphoto : je l'ai viré car il s'ouvrait en même temps que j'allumais l'ordi et à chaque fois que je connectais ma CF à l'ordi. Or, mes photos je les importe directement sur le finder ... Donc iphoto à la poubelle.



??????????? !!!!!!!!!!!!! :mouais:  
Et Transfert d'Images " ..... :rose:  Pauvre iPhoto 
Voir la pièce jointe 12501


----------



## Anonyme (6 Novembre 2006)

Alycastre a dit:


> ??????????? !!!!!!!!!!!!! :mouais:
> Et Transfert d'Images " ..... :rose:  Pauvre iPhoto
> Voir la pièce jointe 12501



Ah bah voui mais quand ça ménerve je fous à la poubelle  
Sur un coup de tête mais il me manque pas.


----------



## pascalformac (6 Novembre 2006)

odré a dit:


> : est ce qu'il n'y a que Itunes pour la musique ? Parce que se logiciel ralentit tout ...


pas du tout , y en a plein 
A commencer par VLC
( bon coté ergonomie ,pas top, mais sinon ca marche bien, playlist tout ca  , y a même les animations facon itunes si ca t'amuse)


----------



## PawBroon (6 Novembre 2006)

Tu vois tu as bien fait de tromper ton Mac car tu viens d'apprendre des trucs.
Tu peux aussi aller là, c'est le site PimpMySafari qui va surement changer la manière dont tu regardes ton navigateur.


----------



## qsdfg (6 Novembre 2006)

Mythe Errant a dit:


> Bonjour!
> 
> J'ai un mac depuis 2 ans. Et depuis 2 ans, j'utilise Safari. Question de principe. Les applications OSX sont forc&#233;ment mieux...
> 
> ...



J'ai beaucoup utilis&#233; "Camino" mais maintenant j'utilise Firefox. Il y a une quantit&#233; &#233;norme d'extensions tr&#232;s utiles mais souvent en anglais. J'utilise comme extensions :

- "*Drag de Go* 0.25" qui est formidable, il suffit de surligner un mot ou une expression puis de cliquer dessus en maintenant le bouton gauche de la souris et de le d&#233;placer en relachant le bouton de la souris. Un menu apparait permettant par exemple de faire une recherche avec google dans un autre onglet. C'est rapide et je l'utilise &#233;norm&#233;m&#233;nt. 

- "*Tab Mix Plus* 0.3.0.5" qui permet de r&#234;gler l'utilisation d'onglets plut&#244;t que de voir l'ouverture dans une nouvelle fen&#234;tre, o&#249; l'on finit par &#234;tre perdu avec toutes ces fen&#234;tres ouvertes. Il est possible d'ouvrir dans un nouvel onglet en appuyant sur "pomme" et clic, mais cette extension est tellement plus g&#233;niale. 

- "*User Agent Switcher* 0.6.9" qui permet d'avoir un affichage correcte de certains sites (*voir ce lien pour s'en convaincre, il y a un cafouillage dans les onglets* et il n'y a pour moi qu'internet explorer qui l'affichait correctement  ) alors que gr&#226;ce a cette extension il suffit d'aller dans le menu "Outils/User Agent Switcher" de Firefox et de cocher internet explorer ou op&#233;ra et l'affichage de la page est correcte. 

- j'ai aussi "Sage" pour les RSS mais je ne comprends pas bien son fonctionnement et j'ai d&#233;couvert *un site qui permet de g&#233;rer les RSS et de ne rien avoir sur son mac, c'est pratique car c'est utilisable de n'importe quelle machine reli&#233;e &#224; internet*.
Et "Fasterfox" qui est cens&#233; accel&#233;rer la navigation, mais je ne vois pas la diff&#233;rence, peut &#234;tre est ce a cause de l'ADSL. Pour cela j'ai bien envie de d&#233;sinstaller cette extension (ce qui est simplicime).

Je serai preneur d'autres infos sur les extensions de Firefox et si quelqu'un &#224; la patience de donner des  pr&#233;cisions sur l'utilisation de Sage.

Utilisez ces extensions (qu'il faut r&#234;gler pour certaines dans leurs pr&#233;f&#233;rences et "enjoy")


----------



## Anonyme (6 Novembre 2006)

PawBroon a dit:


> Tu peux aussi aller là, c'est le site PimpMySafari qui va surement changer la manière dont tu regardes ton navigateur.



Chez moi ça dis surtout : "Va falloir vraiment te mettre à l'anglais ma cocotte".


----------



## Alycastre (6 Novembre 2006)

Et bien j'utilise Safari depuis ses débuts après avoir essayé à peu près tous les autres.... Et à part Shiira qui devrait être très intéressant une fois finalisé, je reste à la maison .... :rateau: 
Les extensions de Firefox, si parfois elles peuvent intéresser certaines personnes n'apportent rien de bien nouveau ... et d'indispensable.
Pour exemple, et en réponse au post précédent:
- sélectionner un mot et un clic droit permet de rechercher dans Google .... et pas que dans Safari ....
- clic droit sur un lien permet de choisir le type d'ouverture ( nouvel, onglet, nouvelle page .....)
- la gestion des flux rss est très suffisante .... 
- l'accélération ????

Donc, "Drag de Go 0.25"; "Tab Mix Plus 0.3.0.5"; "user Agent Switcher 0.6.9";"Sage"; "Fasterfox" pas vraiment besoin !


----------



## daffyb (6 Novembre 2006)

ya aussi BBCodeXtra


----------



## qsdfg (6 Novembre 2006)

Alycastre a dit:


> Et bien j'utilise Safari depuis ses d&#233;buts apr&#232;s avoir essay&#233; &#224; peu pr&#232;s tous les autres.... Et &#224; part Shiira qui devrait &#234;tre tr&#232;s int&#233;ressant une fois finalis&#233;, je reste &#224; la maison .... :rateau:
> Les extensions de Firefox, si parfois elles peuvent int&#233;resser certaines personnes n'apportent rien de bien nouveau ... et d'indispensable.
> Pour exemple, et en r&#233;ponse au post pr&#233;c&#233;dent:
> - s&#233;lectionner un mot et un clic droit permet de rechercher dans Google .... et pas que dans Safari ....
> ...


 
Oui, mais essayez le lien vers le site du pmu qui est donn&#233; dans mon post (qui n'est qu'un exemple, il y en a d'autres) et vous pourrez voir le caffouillage dont je parle. Avec l'extension de Firefox c'est parfait, inutile d'avoir a utiliser Internet explorer (qui est d'une lenteur sur mac !  Hasard ?...!!!)
Sur certains sites (probablement con&#231;u sur pc) vous avez m&#234;me des boutons de fonctions qui sont invisibles (un comble, voila pourquoi on ne se comprend pas toujours par exemple) ainsi que l'impossibilit&#233; de faire certaines choses comme "supprimer". Ca Safari ne sais pas le faire.


Par contre RSS, c'est remarquablement efficace dans Safari, mais lisez bien ma remarque sur le RSS, si vous vous d&#233;placez et utilisez une autre machine pour vous connecter, cette application est bien pratique, plus besoin de sp&#233;cificit&#233; li&#233;e au navigateur (donc qui l'allourdit) ou l'utilisation d'un logiciel (genre "Vienna") Des octets a gagner en perspective. 




> J'ai beaucoup utilis&#233; "Camino" mais maintenant j'utilise Firefox. Il y a une quantit&#233; &#233;norme d'extensions tr&#232;s utiles mais souvent en anglais. J'utilise comme extensions :
> 
> - "*Drag de Go* 0.25" qui est formidable, il suffit de surligner un mot ou une expression puis de cliquer dessus en maintenant le bouton gauche de la souris et de le d&#233;placer en relachant le bouton de la souris. Un menu apparait permettant par exemple de faire une recherche avec google dans un autre onglet. C'est rapide et je l'utilise &#233;norm&#233;m&#233;nt.
> 
> ...


----------



## Alycastre (6 Novembre 2006)

Ok , mais les sites incompatibles avec Safari commencent à régresser en nombre, même si on en rencontre encore.
Et si le menu " debug" est activé, un simple clic et le site s'ouvre sous un autre navigateur.
L'exemple de la gestion des flux rss à distance sous plusieurs machines, reste là aussi une utilisation très spécifique ...
Tout cela ne retire en rien les qualités indéniables de Firefox entre autre, chacun customise sa machine avec des applis ou plugins tierces .... J'en ai moi même une palanquée*


----------



## qsdfg (6 Novembre 2006)

Alycastre a dit:


> Ok , mais les sites incompatibles avec Safari commencent à régresser en nombre, même si on en rencontre encore.
> Et si le menu " debug" est activé, un simple clic et le site s'ouvre sous un autre navigateur.
> L'exemple de la gestion des flux rss à distance sous plusieurs machines, reste là aussi une utilisation très spécifique ...
> Tout cela ne retire en rien les qualités indéniables de Firefox entre autre, chacun customise sa machine avec des applis ou plugins tierces .... J'en ai moi même une palanquée*





Merci pour votre bonne humeur !



C'est l'utilisation intensive d'un site a problème qui m'avait fait abandonner Safari qui est en octets un poids plume par rapport a cette usine a gaz (mais qui fonctionne bien) qu'est Firefox.


----------



## Alycastre (6 Novembre 2006)

qsdfg a dit:


> Merci pour votre bonne humeur !



Quand on a la chance de travailler sur des "machines pommées", la bonne humeur est plus accessible .....:style:


----------



## pascalformac (6 Novembre 2006)

qsdfg a dit:


> J'ai beaucoup utilisé "Camino" mais maintenant j'utilise Firefox. Il y a une quantité énorme d'extensions très utiles mais souvent en anglais. J'utilise comme extensions :
> 
> - "*Drag de Go*
> - "*Tab Mix Plus*- "*User Agent Switcher*
> ...



Marrant mais toutes ces fonctions avec extensions firefox ( très bonnes la question n'est pas là)
sont des fonctions presentes sur Shiira ( par défaut)  
ca et d'autres astuces


----------



## qsdfg (6 Novembre 2006)

pascalformac a dit:


> Marrant mais toutes ces fonctions avec extensions firefox ( tr&#232;s bonnes la question n'est pas l&#224
> sont des fonctions presentes sur Shiira ( par d&#233;faut)
> ca et d'autres astuces


 


J'ai t&#233;l&#233;charg&#233; la derni&#232;re version (2) sur un des sites au Japon et en ouvrant ce site, c'est le m&#234;me caffouillage que Safari and Co. Par contre avec Firefox et son extention c'est parfait.

Firefox avec extension.








Safari & Co >>>>> inexploitable !


----------



## pascalformac (7 Novembre 2006)

il aurait fallu tester la 1.2.2 qui est finale
( et avec fonctions differentes sous panther et tiger)

la 2 c'est une BETA  ouvertement qualifi&#233;e de version transitoire, "d'&#233;bauche" , version de travail et instable.( c'est ecrit juste en dessous du lien !!)
------
ca m'intrigue,quel site te pose souci ?


----------



## qsdfg (7 Novembre 2006)

pascalformac a dit:


> il aurait fallu tester la 1.2.2 qui est finale
> ( et avec dfonctions differentes sous panther et tiger)
> 
> la 2 c'est une BETA  ouvertement qualifiée de version transitoire, "d'ébauche" , version de travail et instable.( c'est ecrit juste en dessous du lien !!)
> ...



Clique sur le lien du post 18 qui est un exemple du problème d'affichage dont les photos sont juste au dessus. *Ou là, c'est plus rapide (j'en fais des efforts)*


----------



## pascalformac (7 Novembre 2006)

ok
bilan , ce site doit etre codé par un sagouin 
car 
sous divers navigateurs 
soit j'ai quelques erreurs de codages ( la contraction de titre)
soit en changeant d'agent
-bonne page  ou crash ou bonne page puis crash
et ce via divers navigateurs ( dont shiira , qui crache rarement)

 si ca se trouve c'est codé par un gars payé en sous main avec une enveloppe dodue_  par la société secrète de buralistes pmu_ qui veut que t'ailles prendre une mousse chez eux 
( redoutables informaticiens , c'est connu  )


----------



## qsdfg (9 Novembre 2006)

Pazcal c'est vicieux sur certains sites car il manque (carrément) des boutons utiles, dont *tu ne peux pas soupçonner l'existence* jusqu'au jour où tu as un problème et que l'assistance te recommandes d'utiliser tel bouton qui pour toi est invisible.

Cela provoque des situations cocasses ou il est très difficile de se comprendre. C'est *pas simple*. Je dirai même que cela nous touche plus souvent sur mac que la meute des pc.


----------



## meskh (9 Novembre 2006)

j'ai parcouru ce fil ou j'ai découvert aussi la navigation par onglets  apres 2 ans sans avoir rien vu 

mais etant un adepte des raccourcis clavier, je me demandais comment passer d'un onglet a l'autre ?
et si il existait a la maniere de Exposé, la possibilité de voir toutes les fenetres ouvertes 

merci pour les réponses


----------



## fredintosh (9 Novembre 2006)

C'est dommage que la navigation par onglet ne soit pas activ&#233;e par d&#233;faut dans Safari. Beaucoup semblent passer &#224; c&#244;t&#233;...


----------



## Tiboo (2 Janvier 2007)

meskh a dit:


> j'ai parcouru ce fil ou j'ai découvert aussi la navigation par onglets  apres 2 ans sans avoir rien vu
> 
> mais etant un adepte des raccourcis clavier, je me demandais comment passer d'un onglet a l'autre ?



Moi zossi j'aimerais bien savoir s'il existe des raccourcis clavier pour changer d'onglet, j'ai essayé différentes combinaisons, dont celle que j'utilisais pour firefox, mais ça ne marche pas.
Et est-ce possibilité d'activer le trackpad pour revenir à la page précédente/suivante?
Merci!


----------



## da capo (2 Janvier 2007)

Tu as pens&#233; &#224; regarder l'aide de Safari ? :mouais:

tu y tapes raccourcis clavier  et tu regardes&#8230;


----------



## Laurent_h (2 Janvier 2007)

Tiboo a dit:


> Moi zossi j'aimerais bien savoir s'il existe des raccourcis clavier pour changer d'onglet, j'ai essayé différentes combinaisons, dont celle que j'utilisais pour firefox, mais ça ne marche pas.
> Et est-ce possibilité d'activer le trackpad pour revenir à la page précédente/suivante?
> Merci!




Pomme + 1/2/3/4 te permet la navigation dans les onglets de safari.
Mais ça n'exempte pas d'utiliser la recherche du forum ou bien encore l'aide Mac


----------



## Laurent_h (2 Janvier 2007)

Laurent_h a dit:


> Pomme + 1/2/3/4 te permet la navigation dans les onglets de safari.
> Mais ça n'exempte pas d'utiliser la recherche du forum ou bien encore l'aide Mac



Autant pour moi, :rateau: 
pomme + 1/2/3/4 etc permet d'ouvrir dans un onglet les signets de la barre des menus :rateau:
Pas de naviguer dans les signets


----------



## flotow (2 Janvier 2007)

Alors, effectivement, pour le PMU, mais FF reste la au cas ou.
Dans l'ordre:
Saf'
Opera (qui est vraiment top sur PC, et un peu moins accessible sur mac (le design qui est pas top aussi :/ sur mac)
FF, car on ne sait jamais, mais globalement, c'est toujours fermé pour lui )
Meme le site de Samsung est accessible depuis Saf' maintenant


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Janvier 2007)

qsdfg a dit:


> Clique sur le lien du post 18 qui est un exemple du problème d'affichage dont les photos sont juste au dessus. *Ou là, c'est plus rapide (j'en fais des efforts)*


Faudra me dire où ça merde avec Safari car je me suis un peu baladé sur ce site et je n'ai rien vu.


----------



## loustic (3 Janvier 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> Faudra me dire où ça merde avec Safari car je me suis un peu baladé sur ce site et je n'ai rien vu.


Confirmation. A cheval sur Safari on se promène sur le nouveau site PMU comme un crack sur un champ de courses.


----------



## lifenight (3 Janvier 2007)

Je voulais juste signaler que le plugin saft pour safari est un réel plaisir (restauration de la session, adblock, autocomplete, clic droit rechercher le terme sélectionné avec google ou autre, ...)


----------

